# ViP622 Satellite 129 Tp 30 Problems in CA



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a ViP622. Dish 500 for 110/119. Dish 300 for 129.
I get signal of 70+ for all Transponders on the 129 satellite *but* every time I tune to the 3 channels on Transponder 30 (Rave, HDNews, KungFu), I get "Check Switch". I run Check Switch and everything checks out, I look at Point Dish and I am at 70+ signal strength.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

FWIW Transponder 30 is the transponder I have the most signal issues with. I get dropouts every 30 - 45 minutes on these channels like clockwork. Other high numbered transponders have issues for me as well but not quite as severe.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

How can you tell which transponder is used for the channel?


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

Tune to the channel, then go to Menu 6-1-1.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

Parp said:


> Tune to the channel, then go to Menu 6-1-1.


Thanks


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

or look here:

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129list.htm


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

LG811User said:


> I have a ViP622. Dish 500 for 110/119. Dish 300 for 129.
> I get signal of 70+ for all Transponders on the 129 satellite *but* every time I tune to the 3 channels on Transponder 30 (Rave, HDNews, KungFu), I get "Check Switch". I run Check Switch and everything checks out, I look at Point Dish and I am at 70+ signal strength.
> 
> Any ideas?


I am running 61.5 instead of a dish 1000 and have problem losing signal from 110 primarily SS is great, but get check switch warnings fairly often.
On another forum, a 625 owner with similar symptoms had a bad twin LNBF as well as needing another receiver.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks hdaddikt.

I am going to order a new LNBF.

Would you be able to point to the other forum/thread where a 625 owner reported similar problems that were the result of a bad LNBF? I've searched but I can't find the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

LG811User said:


> Thanks hdaddikt.
> 
> I am going to order a new LNBF.
> 
> ...


You may want to check it out further before ordering one. Mine is fine today.. (famous last words!)....

here's the thread from Satguys...

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=579673#post579673


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks hdaddikt.

I took a close look at my LNBF and (at least according to the pictures over on www.dishdepot.com) I have a DirecTV LNBF not a DishNetwork LNBF. I'm not sure if this explains why I can get all the channels except those on TP 30 but, for the sake of $40, I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Interestingly, since I reset the menu to FACTORY DEFAULTS after the last power reset, everything is much better. I did go in again, of course, and set up my preferences.. ... fingers still crossed...I had seen this suggested once on a forum..(maybe this one?)..not sure why it should work.. time will tell


----------



## Cali-Man (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm in central Ca and have the upgrade (622) set for the 6-12. What would be the best option for the antenna set up? I have a D500 up now. They said they where going to replace with a 1000. Should I have them hook up the 1000 and the 500, have them use both? Thanks


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

If you have DPP twin on the Dish 500, just have them add another Dish500.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Cali-Man said:


> I'm in central Ca and have the upgrade (622) set for the 6-12. What would be the best option for the antenna set up? I have a D500 up now. They said they where going to replace with a 1000. Should I have them hook up the 1000 and the 500, have them use both? Thanks


If you are fairly close to Fresno/Clovis, you will probably get Linkus on the install. they are good. let us know how it goes.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

LG811User said:


> I have a ViP622. Dish 500 for 110/119. Dish 300 for 129.
> I get signal of 70+ for all Transponders on the 129 satellite *but* every time I tune to the 3 channels on Transponder 30 (Rave, HDNews, KungFu), I get "Check Switch". I run Check Switch and everything checks out, I look at Point Dish and I am at 70+ signal strength.
> 
> Any ideas?


Same exact issues experienced here in MO. No one has ever been able to address this issue but it's only that one transponder on that satellite. I swung my 300 dish overt o 61.5 and no problems.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll let you all know what happens when I replace my LNBF.
I spend this past weekend swapping cables, switches, and grounds all to no avail.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Replaced the LNBF today. No difference.

This weekend I will be swinging my dish over to 61.5 (where, oddly enough, I had it 5 years ago, until they put CBSHD-W on 148). This dish went 61.5->148->129 and now it will go back to 61.5


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

The only problem with 61.5 is it will not be receiving the mpeg 4 channels, which are currently being introduced. See Charlie Chat. These new channels are on 129. I would get the 1000, keep the 500 and point it to 129. There are a lot of threads on this subject over on Satellite Guys Forum. I would highly recommend the Dishpro Plus for the 622. This will allow you to hook up both dishes and feed into the 622 with one RG6, then use the separator just before attaching to 622. I just have the 1000 in Florida and have the same problems as the rest of the country with the 129 satellite.. Hopefully, one day Dish will correct this major problem.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

dewey brunner said:


> The only problem with 61.5 is it will not be receiving the mpeg 4 channels, which are currently being introduced. See Charlie Chat. These new channels are on 129.


Are there any HD channels on 129 that are not on 61.5? So STZHD that is MPEG-4 is only available on 129?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

StarzHD is being mirrored on 61.5 as well.

Not sure if its a real MPEG4 or MPEG4 header with MPEG2 content so only the VIP receivers can see it but thats what I would suspect it is.



boylehome said:


> Are there any HD channels on 129 that are not on 61.5? So STZHD that is MPEG-4 is only available on 129?


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks

I was under the impression that all HD on 129 would be mirrored on 61.5 as well


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ibglowin said:


> StarzHD is being mirrored on 61.5 as well.
> 
> Not sure if its a real MPEG4 or MPEG4 header with MPEG2 content so only the VIP receivers can see it but thats what I would suspect it is.


I'm pretty sure it's real MPEG4, if you have it check out it's picture quality compared to another HD channel, i.e. HBO-HD, or TNT-HD, you'll see the difference.


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> I'm pretty sure it's real MPEG4, if you have it check out it's picture quality compared to another HD channel, i.e. HBO-HD, or TNT-HD, you'll see the difference.


Rob - do you mean that the MPEG4 has better or worse picture quality than HBO-HD, or TNT-HD (MPEG2?)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't have it so can't comment on PQ, from some of the post i've read from those who do its not very impressive so it must be actual MPEG4!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

sjm992 said:


> Rob - do you mean that the MPEG4 has better or worse picture quality than HBO-HD, or TNT-HD (MPEG2?)


Worse. So Far DISH MPEG4 channels are not optimal. There is a significant loss of detail in the picture, which if that were all I think I could live with it, but on top of that there is a lot of motion bluring, especially in dark scenes, I'm guessing from compression that really make watching the channels difficult. In a lot of cases I actually find myself preferring the SD channel over the DISH HD MPEG4 version. This is the case for me on Starz HD and the DISH provided MPEG4 HD locals in Seattle.

How bad this is for people tends to vary, usually based on their TV size. I'm viewing this on a 43" TV from about 7' away. If you search around the forums you'll see various people commenting on this.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am viewing the mpeg 4 STarz hd channel on a 57" Toshiba hd tv. It looks like total CRAP! The picture is jerky and the motion artifacts are evident . When you watch the Mpeg 4 locals for Houston the Cbs station Khou channel 6390 looks just as jerky and crappy as the Starz Hd channel. 

The other mpeg 4 locals in the pack, like the Abc and the Fox station look GREAT! I don't know why but the 720p channels look wonderful and the 1080i channels look very bad. Starz hd is totally unwatchable. I don't know why they can't just put the 1080i channels in 720p and that would fix the problem But untill they fix it they need to put the Starz hd channel back in mpeg2 and use a mpeg4 header so the vip recievers can see it. Then they can test the damn mpeg 4 version on another test channel. They have many mpeg 4 testing channels so they can use them for this issue. 

Mpeg 4 is not ready for primetime on 1080i channels.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Just out of curiosity. If you jump back a few times with the remote. Does the PQ stabilize?

The only channels on my 622 that are crap are the 129 HD LIL's, and especially the 720P ABC. It is almost always unwatchable and I have a 68% signal on that transponder. I have found if I just skip back a bit the problems go away. No more smearing, tearing green pixelating mush. Of course, YMMV!


----------



## cyclone27 (Feb 1, 2006)

hdaddikt said:


> Interestingly, since I reset the menu to FACTORY DEFAULTS after the last power reset, everything is much better. I did go in again, of course, and set up my preferences.. ... fingers still crossed...I had seen this suggested once on a forum..(maybe this one?)..not sure why it should work.. time will tell


hdaddikt, did resetting your factory defaults fix this problem? I am getting the check switch error for NFLHD, Natl Geo HD & ESPN2 HD on 129.
Someone is coming to my house on Saturday to take a look at the problem. I'd like to solve it myself before then but I really don't know much about the technical side of these things. Thanks.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, I can no longer see 61.5 due to trees that have grown since last I had a dish there.

I'm back on 129 with the same problem. 

Signal strength at 70+ on TP30 but "check switch" every time I switch to a TP30 channel (Rave, HDNews, KungFu, etc).

I'd love to hear any ideas. I know 129 is infamous for poor signal strength. What doesn't make sense to me is how I can have good signal strength but still get nothing.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I also have the same problem on Tp 22 (HGTV HD) and Tp 10 (NFL HD).
Sigh


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

LG811User said:


> I also have the same problem on Tp 22 (HGTV HD) and Tp 10 (NFL HD).
> Sigh


Maybe a bad switch..? And there's nothing remotely close to blocking the dish in anyway?


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks Keenan.
Nothing blocking the dish.
I've swapped switches amd LNBFs


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

For the record, all of the new MPEG4 channels area mirrored on 61.5. You can use either this slot or 129 (other than reception issues) for the HD content.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

LG811User said:


> I also have the same problem on Tp 22 (HGTV HD) and Tp 10 (NFL HD).
> Sigh


There isn't a shortage of people with problems w/ 129 on the west coast. I use a legacy SW64 and have Dish 300s for 129 and 61.5 and gave up trying to use 129 right away. Not just because I could get CBS-HD from 61.5, but the signal strength from 61.5 is so much better. If you can't see 61.5, it just isn't a choice. I can't tell if you "always" have trouble tuning a channel that uses Tp 22 or 30, or if you get it sometimes and lose it other times. There are many threads about Tp 30 on 129. Dropping signal strength on a periodic basis - maybe in sync with the sat wobble.

If it is pretty consistent that you get a Check Switch popup when you select Rave, it would be worth experimenting with only the 129 hooked through the SW21. You wouldn't want to leave it that way and lose all the 110 & 119 progamming, but if you do better on 129 without the Dish 500 connected to the SW21, it would point to power. They may have eventually fixed SW21s, but at least initially they had a bad habit of powering the LNB on both sides of the switch (double the LNB draw). That COULD drag the 18V level needed to signal the 129 LNB for Even transponders. If eliminating the Dish 500 doesn't help keep you watching Rave/HD News/... for longer periods w/o popup, you can TRY swapping the Dish 500 and Dish 300 connections on the SW21, the (presumably short) cable from the SW21 to the Dish 300, or the Dish 300 LNB (even just the other connector on a dual if you don't have a spare). When none of that makes a difference, I know I've read threads about Tr 30 on 129 here. We don't have as much trouble as those in OR or WA, but be sure you read 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58567
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53697

I gave up on 129 in favor of 61.5 and really haven't paid much attention to 129 issues since then.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, CABill!

Yes, I *always* get the Check Switch popup when I select a Tp 30, Tp 10, or Tp 22 channel.

I'll try without the Dish500 as you suggest. That is one test I haven't attempted. Your suggestion makes a lot of sense: it is only the even (and it is *all* of the even) transponders that give me this problem. It's very binary, they always tell me to Check Switch - all the time.

I mentioned earlier that I swapped out switches and LNBs which I did. However I switched the SW21s with one of my existing SW21s which are all 5+ years old.

To test:
Should I disconnect the 500, do a Check Switch and then try to tune the channels?
Or just disconnect the 500 and try to tune the channels?


If this is indeed the problem, do I just buy new SW21s?

Thanks again!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

It probably wouldn't matter a lot if you did a check switch after disconnecting the 500. You might HAVE to do it so the receiver isn't confused and can't select the transponder and sat for what you last watched. I'd have to look at the channel chart but you probably know what 129 channel is on an odd transponder. You should be able to select that channel and then just disconnect the 500 w/o a check switch.

In the signal strength screen (6-1-1), does it show zero for all the evens on 129? If I read the thread right, the Signal Strength screen shows 70 or something for Tp 30, but nothing happens when you select a station on that Tp - right? If so, when you see the 70 strength, is it a green "Locked 129" displayed below it?

You could also try to borrow a DPP Twin and DP Dual to replace the legacy stuff. They would just fit the existing dish w/o any aiming required. 

It also couldn't hurt to replace the short piece of coax from the SW21 to the 300 Dual and connect to the other port on the dual.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks again.

Yes, it shows 70+ for Tp30 channels and a green "Locked 129" on the signal strength screen.

When I select the station from the guide it immediately pops up a "Check Switch" - the station never comes in - not even for a second - no matter how long I wait.

I'll try the all the suggestions and post back.

The only thing suggested in the most recent post that I have already tried is the other port on the Dual LNBF. This just by virtue of the fact that I have a 622 so both Dual LNBF ports are connected via separate SW21s to my 622.

I will try replacing the coax and yes, it is short, about 6 feet.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's an update.

Today I hooked a voltmeter directly to the 622's satellite input and monitored the voltage while I switched satellites and transponders from the "Point Dish" screen.

It turns out that the 622 *always* outputs 13V when the 129 satellite is selected regardless of which transponder is selected. Clearly there is no way I will be able to watch a 129 even transponder channel.

BTW, I tested my methodology and setup by selecting even transponders on other satellites. Each and every time the voltage measured 20V.

I am going to start a new thread to see if anyone has a 622 legacy setup that can receive 129 even transponder channels.


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

I just had my 622 installed on Monday. Quite an ordeal for the tech, he ended up replacing all the LNBs and moving the dish to my back fence(the only place we could find a completely tree free LOS). I couldn't get above about a 30 from 129 in the other location even though 110 and 119 were reporting 92 and 103 respectively. After the move 110 and 119 are in the upper 70s to 80s and 129 is between 40 and 55 depending on the transponder. All of this to say that I too have dropouts on transponder 30. I was trying to DVR Robert Plant on rave last night and it'd go for about 10 minutes, scramble, then drop completely and as long as I left the channel for about 5 minutes and came back, the same thing would happen after 10 minutes. Had signal of about 45 when the station dropped out.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

fdelin - quick question

Did the installer use DishPro or legacy LNBFs and switches?


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

You'll have to tell me how to tell and I'll take a look for you.



LG811User said:


> fdelin - quick question
> 
> Did the installer use DishPro or legacy LNBFs and switches?


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

If it's DishPro then the LNBFs will have the DishPro logo on them.
See http://www.dishdepot.com/lnbfs.jsp for pictures of both legacy and DishPro gear


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

Parp said:


> Tune to the channel, then go to Menu 6-1-1.


I was going to do this but it indicated it returns everything to "factory default". Just what are the consequences of doing this. I have had my system for a week and do not want to change anything that I can not get back to.

Thanks


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

The one eye one has the Dish Pro logo the 2 eyed one has the dish pro plus logo.



LG811User said:


> If it's DishPro then the LNBFs will have the DishPro logo on them.
> See http://www.dishdepot.com/lnbfs.jsp for pictures of both legacy and DishPro gear


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

fdelin said:


> The one eye one has the Dish Pro logo the 2 eyed one has the dish pro plus logo.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

At this point I am very convinced that this is a software bug.

Can one of the admins please help me get this reported to Dish Network?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

LG811User said:


> At this point I am very convinced that this is a software bug.
> 
> Can one of the admins please help me get this reported to Dish Network?


You may have stumbled onto something. I hope someone with some authority at E* reads your theory. I suggest you PM some of the moderators and point out your findings.


----------

